# An alle Hauseigentümer, so muss eine Schadensmeldung aussehen !!!!!!



## Katzun (3 Dez. 2009)

An alle Hauseigentümer, so muss eine Schadensmeldung aussehen !!!!!!

Schadensmeldung Sturmschaden


EINFACH GENIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Diesen Text schrieb eine Versicherungsnehmerin an Ihre Versicherung.
Sie wurde aufgefordert, zu erklären, wie es dazu kommen konnte, das ein Sturmschaden an Ihrem Gartenzaun entstanden ist.
Sie fühlte sich wohl etwas verarscht.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

Sie fordern eine Begründung wie es dazu kam, das mein Zaun von einem Sturm zerstört worden ist. Nach anfänglicher Ratlosigkeit, was man da wohl schreiben soll, ich dennoch gezwungen bin zu antworten, um meinen Pflichten als Versicherungsnehmerin nachzukommen, trage ich nun ordnungsgemäß vor:

"Die Sonne wärmt die Luft weltweit unterschiedlich. Wo sie senkrecht auf die Erde trifft (am Äquator), wärmt sie stärker als da, wo sie schräg auftrifft (Nord- und Südpol).

Und über Land wärmt sie stärker als über dem Meer.

Aufgewärmte Luft dehnt sich aus, der Luftdruck wird an diesen Stellen höher (man nennt das "Hochs").

An kühleren Stellen bleibt der Luftdruck niedrig ("Tiefs").

Die Luft versucht, diese Druckunterschiede wieder auszugleichen: Sie strömt von Gebieten mit hohem Luftdruck in Gebiete mit niedrigem Luftdruck, je größer die Druckunterschiede sind, um so schneller bewegt sich die Luft mit 6 Km/h, nennt man das Wind.

Ab 75 Km/h nennt man diese Bewegung Sturm, ab 118 Km/h Orkan.

So schnell ist die Luft aber nur bei extremen Druckunterschieden. Ein solcher Druckunterschied lag am Schadenstag über Deutschland vor.

Zur Unglückszeit passierte schnelle Luft den Großraum Hessen, wobei sie auch durch Asterode und an meinem Haus vorbeikam.

Da mein Haus der schnellen Luft im Wege stand, sollte es weggepustet werden.
Das jedoch ließ mein treuer Zaun nicht zu. Um das Haus zu schützen, hat sich mein armer Zaun mit aller Kraft gegen die schnelle Luft gestemmt. Es gelang ihm zunächst, sich und das Haus erfolgreich zu verteidigen, so
das die schnelle Luft gezwungen war, den Weg durch das Nachbarhaus zu nehmen.

Als das große Dach des Nachbarhauses in einem Stück vorbeigeflogen kam, was nur in sehr seltenen Fällen vorkommt, muß mein Zaun erschrocken oder zumindest kurz abgelenkt gewesen sein.

Die schnelle Luft hat ihre Chance sofort genutzt und meinen treuen Zaun heimtückisch niedergedrückt.

Der Held brach zusammen und starb noch am Boden liegend vor dem Haus, welches er jedoch immerhin erfolgreich beschützt hatte."

Das ist meiner Ansicht nach der Vorgang, so wie er sich real zugetragen hat.
Es könnte jedoch auch weniger dramatisch gewesen sein und der Fall ist als ganz gewöhnlicher Sturmschaden zu behandeln, dem nichts hinzuzufügen ist, außer das an dem Tag in Asterode - wie in ganz Deutschland - Sturm war.

Sollte weiterer Vortrag notwendig sein, Zeugenaussagen begehrt oder Ihrer Ansicht nach eine Obduktion des Zaunes erforderlich sein, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Karrel (3 Dez. 2009)

lol3
klasse, echt!
aber das ist zumindest der beweiß das es wirklich dumme fragen gibt!


----------



## General (3 Dez. 2009)

Ein Brief für Stromberg


----------



## astrosfan (7 Dez. 2009)

rofl3

Und dann noch Astero(i)de


----------



## sixkiller666 (24 Dez. 2009)

danke echt klasse


----------



## Emilysmummie (27 Dez. 2009)

*ich lach mich kaputt 

 

 

 das is ja mal geil *


----------



## BlueLynne (28 Dez. 2009)

Super :thumbup:


----------



## armin (28 Dez. 2009)

ob die Versicherung bezahlt hat? einfach toll :thx:


----------



## merlin2707 (29 Dez. 2009)

echt suuuuper


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2009)

Lustig, aber was hat die Versicherung darauf geantwortet?


----------



## NAFFTIE (29 Dez. 2009)

lach versicherungen der oberhammer ;-D feix


----------



## neman64 (29 Dez. 2009)

:thx: Klasse,:WOW: 
Was sich Versicherungen ausdenken um nichts bezahlen zu müssen. 

Wenn wir solche Fragen stellen dann wissen Sie sicher keine Antwort.


----------

